# Stone Centipede (Lithobius Forficatus)



## Mister Internet (Sep 19, 2002)

Well, as I mentioned in an earlier thread, I'm keeping one of these little critters now... hadn't gotten a chance to feed him until last night... he's been hiding under a little piece of bark I gave him as a hide most of the time.  I put two pinheads criks in there with him, and hewasn't really in the mood to go hunting.  However, one of the criks made the mistake of exploring underneath the bark piece... BIG mistake.   He hit it so violently that the bark piece raised up off the substrate!  I was in the process of building new jar enclosures for my "wild critter" collection (now standing at one VERY well-fed Grass Spider, one baby wolf spider, one House Centipede (Scutigera Coleoptera), and one Stone Centipede (Lithobius Forficatus)), so I thought I'd try to feed him in the meantime.  By the time I was ready to move him to his new enclosure 30-45 minutes later, there was NOTHING left of the pinhead... guy must've been pretty hungry. 

Anyway, I've got the two pedes and the wolf in new jars with moistened Bed-A-Beast and hides/preburrows... we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Code Monkey (Sep 19, 2002)

I kept a stone centipede for about a month as sort of a trial run for bigger pedes. It was educational in getting so see some basic pede behaviour, but that was about it. I got bored with it and turned it lose amongst my plants outside and ordered some "real" pedes a short time later 

If you find the house and stone centipedes at all interesting, you will be much happier with one of the larger Scolopendra - bigger, more colourful, more aggressive, more active, etc., etc.


----------



## Longbord1 (Jun 22, 2003)

how big was that stone centipede


----------

